
Ask HN: Know of orgs, projects that use tech for social good? - vijayr
Other than the usual, well known ones like Mozilla - do you know of projects&#x2F;orgs that do lots of social good primarily with software? Could be anything from teaching to fighting bribery.
======
dhruvp
I work at Udacity where our goal is to make education and opportunity
accessible to anyone around the world. I would imagine we fit your bill.

